# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me  WebCam/Dixhital Kamera/Karte Memorje/Kamera Survejimi.

## mister_alfa

Pershendetje te gjitheve.Kam nevoje per ndihmen tuaj,
se shpejti do te hape nje web site .do te doja te dija nga ju se si mund te vendos tek siti nie fjalor on line dhe nje web-cam live qe filmon nje vend te caktuar dhe i trasmetuar ne site on-line 
ne kohe reale. JU  FALEMINDERIT.

----------


## Sentinus

hi

duhet te blesh nje kamera me webserver te inkorporuar.
Psh :  NetCam ose DLink.

Dhe beji link kameras ne siten tend 

bye

----------


## mister_alfa

Falemnderit

----------


## shkodrane82

Ka disa kohe qe aparati digital me jep ca probleme, kur isha fillimisht ne Shkoder
e veja pa problem ne kompjuter per te shkarkuar fotot e bera, dhe kur deshta
me i hedh ne cd fotot heren e pare gjithcka ishte ne rregull.
Atehere me mrapa filloj te me japi probleme, sa here qe doja te hidhja fotot ne Cd me delte nje mesazh ku thote : *G:/DCIM is not accessible. The file or directory is corrupted and unreadable.*
Tashi qe kam ardhe ne Usa e provoj nga kompjuteri im dhe del e njejta gje, por fotot une i shof ne aparat ekzistojne. Dhe kam shume foto aty sepse kohet e fundit skam pase ku ti hedh dhe i kam rujte ne aparat...keshtu qe sdu mi delete ne asnje menyre.

----------


## Lorencone

A e ke provuar ti hidhi njehere fotot ne hard drive-in e komputerit pastaj vendosi ne cd?

----------


## benseven11

> Ka disa kohe qe aparati digital me jep ca probleme, kur isha fillimisht ne Shkoder
> e veja pa problem ne kompjuter per te shkarkuar fotot e bera, dhe kur deshta
> me i hedh ne cd fotot heren e pare gjithcka ishte ne rregull.
> Atehere me mrapa filloj te me japi probleme, sa here qe doja te hidhja fotot ne Cd me delte nje mesazh ku thote : *G:/DCIM is not accessible. The file or directory is corrupted and unreadable.*
> Tashi qe kam ardhe ne Usa e provoj nga kompjuteri im dhe del e njejta gje, por fotot une i shof ne aparat ekzistojne. Dhe kam shume foto aty sepse kohet e fundit skam pase ku ti hedh dhe i kam rujte ne aparat...keshtu qe sdu mi delete ne asnje menyre.


--
Me sa kuptoj nga ky post del se,perdoret nje program qe ti e e ke marre bashke me dixhital kameren kur e ke blere.Ky program lejon jo vetem futjen e forografive
nga karta e memorjes se vet ne harddrive,por gjithashtu lejon djegjen e fotografive direkt ne CD.Mesazhi i gabimit,tregon qe programi qe ti perdor per te lexuar fotografite dhe transportuar dhe djegur ato ne cd,nuk arrin te lexoje karten e memorjes se dixhital kameras.Karta e memorjes eshte e korruptuar dhe per pasoje nuk mund te lexohet.Programi ka ngecur dhe nuk mund te vazhdoje me tej.Mundesia e vetme eshte ti besh kartes se memorjes rikoverim.Rikoverim do te thote akses ne keto fotografi,kopjim,levizjen te tyre nga memorja ne kompjuter,shpetim te materialit fotografik.Rikoverimi eshte i vetmi mjet per rastet e driverave te korruptuara.Kjo vlen per rastet e driverave C(harddriverit),driver tjeter si C-ja por qe perdoret per ruajtje magazimin dokumentash,por qe nuk ka windows,per rastet e driverave te jashtem qe lidhen me kompjuterin me portin usb si psh kartat flash te memorjes,driverat Jazz,zip,kartat e aparateve dixhitale si dhe kartat floppy.E para sigurohu qe te mbash te lidhur dixhital kameren me kompjuterin,perpara se te vazhdosh me poshte.Mund te perdoresh programin falas  Art plus dixhital foto recoveri.http://www.artplus.hr/adapps/eng/dpr.htm Link shkarkimi http://www.artplus.hr/cgi-bin/cgiwra.../dl.cgi?dl=DPR Pasi e shkarkon dhe instalon,hapet programi.Do shohesh nje figure si me poshte.Klikohet lart ku thote"run dixhital foto recovery"

----------


## benseven11

pasi ke klikuar ne Run dixhital foto recovery,do te shfaqet figura si me poshte.
Do shfaqet automatikisht driveri i kartes se dixhital kameras qe ke.Ne rastin tend do te shfaqet si G:/DCIM .me poshte do zgjedhesh madhesine ne MB te kardes se memorjes.Nqs karta eshte 126 mb,atehere ne menu zgjedh 128 mb,ose 64 mb,dmth aq sa eshte memorja e kartes.Klikohet ne next(tjeter)

----------


## benseven11

Pasi ke klikuar ne Next(tjeter) do te jepet dritarja e direktorive ne windows.Ketu zgjedh nje direktori se ku do i ruash fotografite qe ky program do i marre nga karta e memorjes.Klikohet vetem nje here ne folderin,dokumentat e mia.(my dokuments).Atehere pas kesaj zgjedhje,programi i rikoverimit do i percjelle te gjitha fotografite nga karta e memorjes per ne folderin dokumentat e mia.Klikohet poshte ne butonin fillo(start).Programi menjehere do filloje nga puna.Do futet ne karten e memorjes dhe do i marre te gjitha fotografite duke i futur ne  folderin My dokuments.

----------


## benseven11

Pasi programi e ka mbaruar punen,mbyllet.Shkohet ne  direktorine  e dokumentave te mia dhe aty do i gjesh te gjitha fotografite.Te duhet qe ta rikthesh karten e memorjes ne gjendje pune.Karta e memorjes duhet formatizuar.Formatizimi e ben karten te gatshme te marre dhe ruaje fotografite si dhe lejon leximin e fotografive nga programi i dixhital kameres qe ti perdor per ti pare fotografite,levizur ose djegur.Per te formatizuar karten,kliko me te djathte te ikona" my computer" ne desktop.Te menuja qe do hapet klik ne hap(open).Do te shfaqet windowsi me te gjithe driverat.Aty kliko me te djathte te driveri G:/DCIM.Ne menu kliko ne format.Do filloje formatizimi.Pas formatizimit provoje dixhital kameren.Bej ca fotografi dhe perpiqu ti besh akses me programin e dixhital kameras.Nqs deshton atehere perserit edhe njehere formatizimin.Ka raste kur formatizimi nuk merr mire vetem me njehere,duhet bere dy here.

----------


## shkodrane82

Ne rradhe te pare flm shume qe me ndihmove por pa sukses... :i ngrysur: 
Eshte e dyta here qe e bej prove dhe me del 0 images found, si ka mundesi??
Fotot i shof ne aparat nuk eshte se nuk ekzistojne, di ndonje menyre tjeter?
Sdo te kisha pase deshire mi humb ato foto sepse jane bere ne Shqiperi
dhe per me shume ne nje rast qe nuk kthehet me...!

----------


## benseven11

Shikoje njehere cfare modeli eshte aparati dixhital.Samsungu ka edhe ca numra shkronja mbrapa.Po emri i kartes se memorjes si eshte?

----------


## benseven11

Kur i ke futur ne kompjuter fotografite,ne raste te tjera,perpara se karta te prishej,imazhet si futeshin ne kompjuter?I gjeje si skedare jpg?png?bmp?
Po programi qe ke marre bashke me dixhital kameren si e ka emrin.
Ka te ngjare qe imazhet ne karte te jene ne nje format qe programi artplus nuk e njeh dhe te thote 0 foto te gjetura.Fotografite mund ti kesh ne karde psh ne  format png,ose bmp,ose Raw,ose ne ndonje format teper te vecante qe e ka krijuar firma e samsungut.Duhet pare cfare modeli eshte aparati,karta cfare emri ka si dhe programi qe ke perdorur per ti pare dhe djegur ne CD cfare emri ka?

----------


## benseven11

Ketu eshte nje program tjeter per rikoverim fotografish: http://www.tomdownload.com/utilities...o_recovery.htm

----------


## shkodrane82

Me kete programin tjeter i gjen si images por nuk mund ti bej save askund
a duhet me e ble si program ba me dashte mi rujte...?

----------


## benseven11

Programi qe vura te posti i meparshem eshte i blere dhe i regjistruar.Eshte gati dhe ne kapacitet te plote,pa kufizime.Mund te ndjekesh kete rruge.Shkohet ne Start,klikohet ne search,aty fut ekzakt dpr.exe Kliko ne butonin kerko(search)
jepi kohe 2 minuta kompjuterit te jape rezultatet.Pastaj tek rezultatet,kliko dy here ne ikonen dpr.exe. Do dale nje figure si kjo.Te figura kliko tek G:\Dcim,Ajo do kthehet ne blu.Kliko ne trekendeshin e zi ne cep djathtas poshte
(Une nuk kam G drive ne kompjuter,por te kompjuteri jot do shfaqet driveri G
dhe klikon vetem njehere atje)Po e imitoj procesin duke perdorur driverin C.Mbaj parasysh qe ti do perdoresh driverin G)

----------


## benseven11

Pasi klikove ne trekendeshin ne cep,programi do filloje te kerkoje te gjitha imazhet te karta e aparatit dhe do i shfaqe si ne figuren ketu.Sigurohu qe skanimi
te jete i plote dhe kur te mbaroje skanimi i fotografive klikohet ne butonin Zgjidhi te gjitha(select all) Figurat duhet te kene shenjen e v-se brenda.Pastaj klikohet ne trekendeshin ne cep te figures qe e ka majen me drejtim per jashte,si ne figuren me poshte Shume e rendesishme,mbaji syte te fusha progresit poshte dhe jepi kohe kompjuterit te  shikoje gjithe fotografite dhe kur progresi te mbaroje(skanimi dmth) klikohet ne selct all dhe te trekendeshi.

----------


## benseven11

Pasi klikve te trekendeshi ne cep do te shfaqet nje figure si kjo.Ketu kliko vetem njehere ne folderin dokumentat e mia(my documents).Ne kete folder do futen fotografite dhe do ruhen. Klikon poshte ne save

----------


## benseven11

Pasi klikove ne butonin Save(kurse),jepi nje cike kohe kompjuterit te beje percjelljen e fotografive.Kur kompjuteri te mbaroje procesin e ruajtjes do shohesh figuren "Save succeed".Imazhed u ruajten me sukses ne folderin Dokumentat e mia.

----------


## benseven11

Te figura e fundit aty ku je,kliko me te djathte tek folderi My dokuments .Ne menu zgjedh dhe klikon ne cilesite(properties).Do te shfaqet figura me poshte.Aty kliko ne butonin Gjej destinacionin(find target).Ose shko ne start,pastaj ne run.Ketu fut
C:\Documents and Settings\ben\My Documents zevendesoje fjalen ben me emrin qe ke aty ne komjuter) klikohet ok dhe do futesh ne direktorine edokumentave,ku do gjesh te gjitha fotografite e dixhital kameras.Shiko postin ne vazhdim...

----------


## benseven11

Pasi je fututr ne folderin e Dokumentave te mia.Kliko lart ne View,details.Pastaj klikon prape ne view,arrange icons by(organizo ikonat sipas).Ne menune e vogel zgjedh modifikuara.Shiko ne pjesen e fundit te dritares.Do i kesh te gjithe skedared fotografik me emrat recovered1,recovered 2 etj.Do i shohesh si ne figuren me poshte.I hap skedaret 1 nga 1 dhe sigurohesh qe figurat jane te plota te rregullta dhe me cilesine origjinale.

----------

